# Hey days



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Back in 1995 I was still going strong in Orlando and this is a project I landed with a GC I did a lot of work for. I did the majority of the paint solo while my guys got the prep done ahead then they went to the model homes prepped out. I kept one guy with me to help out moving scaffolding , back rolling and stuff.Black Bear is located in Eustis FL. Sorry for the crappy pics this is pre digital and I just happened to find the pics in a box . Thought I'd share. Job was all Porter Paint spec'd


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

look at that parking lot with all of those vanilla beige automobiles.
oh 1995, I miss you!

great pics!


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Kevin. Yea I plan could get back to that level some day. I miss my old clients in O-town.


----------

